# Which do you prefer? Modern or Old Architecture?



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

If you had to rate a city, which architecture would you most like to see? Modern Architecture? or Old Architecture? Why?

As for me, I like the feel of Modernity in a city. I like Old architecture too, they are timeless.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I like a mix of both. Of the cities that I have visited, I prefer *Brussels* for historical architecture, although that might change after visiting eastern Europe.


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

^^ wow very nice pics .. would like to visit Brussels someday .. Old architecture amaze me while Modern always fascinates me ... I like Modern a bit.. but I like the mix of the two


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

modern.. 


olds are good too...but little bit scary...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Old architecture by far!

More beautiful, far more character, more impressive facades and use of materials.

Just look at the stonework on St Paul's cathedral (built way back in the 1600's!!).

No skyscraper anywhere can match the beauty of this:


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

I prefer modern as modern buildings (such as Vauxhall Cross, One Canada Square and Llyods of London) originally got me interested into architecture.



I also love seeing new buildings rise from nothing.


Having said that, there are many interesting old buildings in London.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I like a mix of both.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It's hard to decide for me b/c they both have qualities to them, though I might go with old architecture b/c that's when style actually had a purpose.


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

very hard poll i think a world class city should have mixure of both. so iam not going to vote. they are both great. it's like saying hk VS greese. because it has a lot of old architecture so it's hard to deside.


----------



## pablonis (Dec 16, 2004)

old architecture by far



hkskyline said:


> although that might change after visiting eastern Europe.


which country's you gonna to visit?


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

It's just me but I prefer new architecture, just look at my sig. 


But old is nice too.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I like old architecture much more. But I still like a lot of modern buildings, too.


----------



## sakor1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I like both. Old architecture can be so detailed and beautiful, but I prefer them on a grand scale. New architecture can be very interesting and also very beautiful and sleek! Love glass clad skyscrapers for instance, Eureka tower is a good example of beautiful modern architecture.

Stu


----------



## frankiego (Jun 15, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Old architecture by far!
> 
> More beautiful, far more character, more impressive facades and use of materials.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with u wjfox


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Both for sure


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Old


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

I like both, but modern is so hit or miss with me, and old is ussually more often than not beautiful. I like old especially for buildings 20 stories or less, and modern for mid or high rises.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

modern, because its fresh


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

like Singapore.. **FRESH**


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

In 100 or 200 years, do you believe our children will be amazed by modern architecture of today ? ... With some monuments maybe (guggenheim and so on), but not sure modern residential areas or offices will amaze someone ... and if modern buildings can be maintained during 200 years at least... The mix old and modern is really nice to see, i already saw a small castle in ruin, they rebuilt the castle with traditionnal technics but inside it was modernity at its best, it was impressive to see an harmony emerging from both...


----------



## The Chinese Culture (Oct 1, 2005)

Old architecture


----------



## boto_mix (Sep 14, 2005)

The old architecture is the best.


----------



## nitin shekhar (Sep 15, 2005)

what's architectural in new buildings!!!


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

How old is old architechure ? 20years or 50years ago?
The day before today is old.
Forbidden city of China is very very old, Empire state of NY is very old
& Bank of China is old if compare with 2ifc & Taipei 101.

I'm just kidding!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Modern architecture!
But the old architecture is the base for the modern!


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Sonic from Padova said:


> Modern architecture!
> But the old architecture is the base for the modern!


agree!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I prefer old. Any city if it has enough money could make a Dubai, Shanghi, L.A., Las Vegas, or even a Chicago. You just can't duplicate in a authentic way a Rome, Florence, Trier, Brugge, Edinburgh and a host of others.

Both mondern and old have their good points but I just prefer old. It has a dignity that modern just can't touch.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i prefer old architecture ,modern designs they are very commercial ,in the mean time i might look great but in 20 30 years it will look ugly just look at the 80's or 70's building most of them dont even fit with the present urban environment.


----------

